

Ask HN: Improving my service and client interaction as a freelance developer? - Htpbs

I've been a freelance developer for a few years, but I still feel inadequate when it comes to actually working with my clients. I do my best to provide fairly frequent updates on project status and get the work done on time, but as this isn't my full-time job (yet), I sometimes run into delays in getting work done or getting my clients updates.<p>I've read quite a bit on dealing with "difficult" clients, but that doesn't help me when it's <i>me</i> who is having trouble keeping everything organized and on-time.<p>How can I better let my clients know where I am and keep all of the project information/content organized? Any recommendations on articles or books I should read about interacting with my clients?
======
_neil
You could get a Basecamp account and manage your milestones that way.

I made an app that let's me post private status updates while I'm working.
It's like having an imaginary project manager to keep me motivated. It also
makes it a little easier to report updates to clients.

